# Pramipexole or other dopamine agonists for dpdr



## Alek333 (May 13, 2021)

Has anyone heard of increasing dopamine via dopamine agonists as a way to overcome dpdr.

Pramipexole is known to help with emotional numbing/anhedonia by increasing dopamine in the mesolimbic regions.

Might it help with the emotional naming aspects of dpdr.

Has anyone tried it.


----------



## sming (May 7, 2005)

Hey, so full disclosure - I have DP/DR but also treatment resistant depression, OCD and ADD. 

Anyway, I tried pramipexole for a month or two and it just made me more depressed if anything. I don't recall any improvement in my DP/DR. 

I'm not saying your logic is wrong, I'm just reporting my experience was you requested. As always, YMMV big time. Especially vs me as I'm a medical enigma wrapped inside an anomaly. Lucky me...

Oh - I do take 2.5mg of Abilify which messes with dopamine in subtle, dose-dependent ways. I find it, for some reason, a core element of my meds stack. 

Pete


----------



## Alek333 (May 13, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear that pramipexole didn't work for you.

I'm trying to understand dopamine's role in dpdr. Especially in the symptom of emotional numbing. 

I've felt emotion when coming off of antipsychotics and and ssris. Fleeting but there. That's why I think there is some sort of dopamine issue in my case.

I actually take abilify too, 4mg. I've been on it for a month now and am thinking on getting off the whole thing. It's made me pretty fat lol.


----------

